# Touch Screen Fuse Continuously Blowing



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Disconnect your side detection modules, they're shorting, back-feeding the harness and blowing that fuse. Once you've confirmed that solves it, tie up the harness up and away, and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

MP81 is right the first thing you need to do is unplug your blind zone modules in the rear bumper.

Then you need to replace that fuse with the proper 7.5A item. And see if everything works inside the car.



MP is incorrect about the mechanism blowing the fuse though. There nothing "backfeeding" through the harness and blowing the fuse. The modules go bad internally due to water intrusion. This internal failure causes the modules to use more power than they are designed to through newly created lower resistance paths to ground. Excessive power draw opens the fuse.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ma v e n said:


> MP is incorrect about the mechanism blowing the fuse though. There nothing "backfeeding" through the harness and blowing the fuse. The modules go bad internally due to water intrusion. This internal failure causes the modules to use more power than they are designed to through newly created lower resistance paths to ground. Excessive power draw opens the fuse.


:S-A-Smack:


MP81 said:


> Disconnect your side detection modules, they're shorting, back-feeding the harness and blowing that fuse. Once you've confirmed that solves it, tie up the harness up and away, and you'll be good to go.


:dizzy:



Cruze0715 said:


> Can anyone please give me suggestions?
> 
> I knew I shouldn't have bought the LTZ. Just more bells and whistles to malfunction


:th_dblthumb2:


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Cruze0715 said:


> I knew I shouldn't have bought the LTZ. Just more bells and whistles to malfunction


I'm not sure about 2015, but I don't think all LTZs came with that feature. Certainly, my 2013 didn't.

But I agree with the advice - disconnect the sensors. They're a known issue and when they got bad, they cause a number of odd things. 

I'm not sure what fuse they're on, but I wouldn't rule out the possibility it's that fuse.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

You may be in luck! Check out this post. You should be able to get the side detect fixed for free.


----------



## Cruze0715 (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks guys. This is great!


----------

